# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Это наивно или нет?

## Палыч

* На нашем городском форуме обсуждался вопрос борьбы со спамом. Кто-то скопировал из И-нета следующий текст. Ну а я , в свою очередь, выложил его сюда.
Как мне кажется, тут был бы уместен такой эпиграф: "Если ты смотришь в Бездну, то и Бездна начинает смотреть на тебя."*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Цитата: 
недавно сидел на работе, и долбил свой мозг на придумывание всяческих идей на тему анти-спама.... 
и , ЭВРИКА 
, сгенерировал не нехреновую идею по борьбе со спамом...Итак....вам приходит спам...вас это сильно парит, можно даж сказать вам нанесли моральный вред (реклама и это может  ) вы хотите ответить взаимностью... что для этого нужно: 
Метод первый. смотрим в письме контактные данные фирмы которую рекалмируют.... 
там должны быть: e-mail и телефон 
если тока емейл, то берем этоже письмо и отправляем на этот емейл. 
Всё...этот спам отправлен самому заказчику. 
Метод второй. 
В контактных данных указан тока телефон (нессать, тож неплохо ) 
берем этот телефон, запоминаем....идем на сайты о работоустройстве: 
(эти ссылки сразу на добавление вакансий) 
http://job.ru/addvac.html 
http://zarplata.ru/businessman/add.asp 
http://www.rabota.by/vacansy.phtml 
http://jobbank.ru/view/add_vacans/ 
http://rabota.com.ua/Vacancy.asp?r=181690 
http://www.e-rabota.com/staff/vacancy/ 
http://www.resume-bank.ru/content/ac...=require_login 
http://www.volcom.ru/add_vacan.htm 
http://rost.lookmy.info/index.php?www=add.php 
http://www.rus.rabotu.ru/work.php?vm=3&act=vacadd 
http://www.rus.rabotu.ru/work.php?vm=3&act=vacadd 
http://www.ckt-alians.ru/agents/vakancy.htm 


...придумываем и добавляем соблазнительные вакансии, от которыъх не возможно отказаться. Например: срочно требуется юрист-консульт от 18 лет образование не ниже среднее, з/п 400 дол. с 9 до 18...соцпакет оплачиваемый проезд, бесплатный сотовый, доступ в инет, вкусные обеды в столовой и т.д. бла бла бла и указываем телефон и e-mail той фирмы от которой пришел спам и которую мы хотим убить 
размещаем всё это дело как можно больше, на разных сайтах банка вакансий.... также можете разместить этот телефон на сайтах знакомст и гей-порталах.... 
на яндексе вы можете ввести в поиске - Добавить вакансию 
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?rpt=...E0%ED%F1%E8%FE 
вам выдаст огромный список сайтов где можно разместить вакансии 
остальное дело вашей техники и фантазии  

Я как то так под***ал своего друга, разместив его телефон на jpb.ru 
добавли буквально две вакансии: юристконсульта и опера в СОБР.. 
психику ,так сказать, я ему потравмировал  ... 
ему приходило каждый день на протяжении двух месяцев гдето по 20 звонков от студентов, будущих юрист-консультов, а также от всяких ментов и оперов, которые хотели работать в СОБРе за 800 доларов  

но чувачок тож не растерялся, и начал говрить всем этим звонившим, что собеседование платное - 50 доларов  
а оперов спрашивал, занют ли они приемы джиуджидсу и также имеют ли навыки познаний джедаев и приемы валдением лазерно-плазменным мечом 
чета я не по теме погнал.... 
ну вот, идея понятна? 
елси это все делает не один человек, а несколько сотен , представляете что будет с той фирмой? ей конец....перегружен траффик, зтелефон тоже занят постоянно еральные клиенты не могут дозвониться.... нервы на пределе...АТС перегружена...начальство в ауте.... 
в через не котороые время звонишь сам на эту фирму и говришь "я поп поводу объявления, как ваши дела? и обяъсняешь им что спам это не хорошо"  
НАДА НАКАЗЫВАТЬ ЗАКАЗЧИКОВ, А НЕ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ... 


Найдено мной на просторах инета - юзайте ...по словам очевидцев - помогает  
з.ы. а мне спам не приходит

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

На мыло указанное спам возвражать идея не плохая, а с телефоном похуже. Если ложных объявлений будет люди начнут терять доверие к всяким сайтам по поиску работы.

----------


## pig

Что-то я давно центра американского английского не видел - это не вы его?  :Wink: 

Мне ребята с виагрой нравятся - каждый раз новая ссылка и новая цитата из "Капитана Блада".

----------


## Xen

Блин, вам делать что ли нечего? Или сами еще студенты?  :Wink:

----------

